# Scope for Professional Accountants in Canada



## leo88 (May 1, 2009)

Good Evening Everybody,

Currently I am located in Middle East and I just want to know what is the scope of Professional Accountants in Canada. I have a professional degree from India CA & CMA.

Kindly suggest I am serious to migrate to Canada


----------

